# How to add .exe into services.msc?



## janice_2k (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear all,
I am new here. How can I add an .exe file into services.msc? I'd like my .exe to be displayed in the list, something like ipodService. Appreciate if anyone could assist me. Look forward to fast reply and have a nice day.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Create your own user-defined services Windows XP


----------

